#  >  > Συζητήσεις >  > > >  >  > Εκπαίδευση >  > > >  >  > Προπτυχιακά & Μεταπτυχιακά >  > > >  >  >  Tα καλύτερα μυαλά φεύγουν πάντα έξω

## Pappos

Η πρώτη των πρώτων της Κρήτης στις Πανελλήνιες φεύγει για ΜΙΤ:

Βαλίτσες για Βοστώνη ετοιμάζει η Χανιώτισσα Κορίνα Διγαλάκη που συγκέντρωσε 19.574 μόρια και είναι η πρώτη σε βαθμολογία στον νομό. Όπως λέει στο zarpanews.gr εμπιστεύεται τα ελληνικά Πολυτεχνεία και θεωρεί ότι ορισμένα είναι σε πάρα πολύ καλό επίπεδο. Όμως από την στιγμή που έγινε δεκτή στο κορυφαίο τεχνολογικό ίδρυμα στον κόσμο, δεν χωρούν δεύτερες σκέψεις… «Ήταν τ’ όνειρό μου να πάω στο ΜΙΤ» λέει και εξηγεί ότι θα φοιτήσει σε σχολή που οδηγεί σε διπλό πτυχίο σε μαθηματικά και επιστήμη υπολογιστών. Για να γίνει δεκτή ανάμεσα σε εκατοντάδες χιλιάδες υποψηφίους από όλον τον κόσμο, η Κορίνα πέρασε από… χίλια κύματα: «Εκεί κοιτάνε πιο ολοκληρωμένα το προφίλ ενός ατόμου. Έδωσα κάποιες εξετάσεις στην Αθήνα όμως εκτός από αυτό έπρεπε να γράψω πολλές εκθέσεις για διάφορα πράγματα. Για τον εαυτό μου, τα ενδιαφέροντά μου, τι με απασχολεί, τι διακρίσεις έχω και άλλα». Η αγάπη και το ταλέντο της για τις φυσικές επιστήμες της έχουν ήδη δώσει διακρίσεις στην Ολυμπιάδα των Μαθηματικών ενώ ήδη έχει εξασφαλίσει τη συμμετοχή της στην Ολυμπιάδα της Φυσικής που θα γίνει τον Ιούλιο στην Ινδονησία.

Πηγή

Nα συμπληρώσω με την σειρά μου ότι αυτή την περίοδο η παρακαμή των ελληνικών ιδρυμάτων είναι όχι μόνο γεγονός αλλά και ντροπή για τους υπεύθυνους υπουργούς, καθηγητές αλλά και φοιτητές.

----------

seismic

----------


## Pappos

Άλλο ένα «λαμπρό μυαλό» που μεταναστεύει. Ο μαθητής που έγραψε 20 στην Φυσική και 19,9 στα ΜαθηματικάΠερισσότερα: Ο μαθητής που έγραψε 20 στην Φυσική και 19,9 στα Μαθηματικά.

«Μακριά από την εργασιακή ανασφάλεια και το αβέβαιο τοπίο»

Στο ερώτημα για το εάν θα παραμείνει Ελλάδα ή θα καταλήξει στο εξωτερικό, ήταν κατηγορηματικός: «Όποια κι αν είναι η επιλογή μου, θα συνεχίσω τις σπουδές μου στο εξωτερικό, απομακρυνόμενος από την εργασιακή ανασφάλεια και το αβέβαιο τοπίο που υπάρχει στη χώρα μας. Άλλωστε, στο εξωτερικό αξιοποιούνται τα ταλέντα και με την αξιοκρατία που υπάρχει, ενισχύεται η δυνατότητα επαγγελματικής ανέλιξης».

Πηγή

----------

seismic

----------


## Pappos

To EMΠ σήμερα...

----------


## seismic

Αν κάτι επαναλαμβάνετε δεν είναι τυχαίο και αυτό που επαναλαμβάνετε στην  Ελλάδα είναι οι λόγοι που αναγκάζουν τους επιστήμονες σε διωγμό  στο  εξωτερικό. Η Ελληνική ιστορία σημαδεύει αρνητικά την έρευνα και χωρίς  ντροπή με περίσσια βλακεία την σπρώχνει προς την ξενιτιά μαζί με τους  εφευρέτες προς όφελος των ξένων. Φυσικά μετά αφού θάψουμε τον επιστήμονα  η περηφάνια μας που ήταν Έλληνας μας πλημμυρίζει αντί να ντρεπόμαστε  που τον πολέμησαν και δεν του δώσανε κάτι εν ζωή που να του αξίζει.
Η Μηχανή του Χρόνου -«Γεώργιος Παπανικολάου»

----------


## seismic

Η εφεύρεση είναι αυτή η οποία έχει αλλάξει τα τελευταία χρόνια τον τρόπο που ζούμε. Δεν υπάρχει τίποτα γύρο μας να μην προέρχεται από εφεύρεση. Και όμως όλοι μας ζητάμε τα προβλήματά μας να τα λύσουν οι πολιτικοί οι οποίοι δεν ξέρουν να κάνουν τίποτα άλλο από το να βάζουν φόρους να νομοθετούν αντιαναπτυξιακά και να δημιουργούν πολέμους. Αυτά τα τρία πράγματα που κάνουν οι πολιτικοί τους τα επιβάλουν αυτοί που έχουν το χρήμα δηλαδή οι τράπεζες και οι κατέχοντες τα κεφάλαια των τραπεζών. Καθαυτόν τον τρόπο οι εφευρέσεις οι οποίες είναι οι μόνες που μπορούν να μεταφέρουν χρήματα από την μία τσέπη στην άλλη ελέγχονται από το κεφάλαιο και τους νόμους προς όφελος της προστασίας των πολυεθνικών συμφερόντων.

----------

